# TRS1 Tax relief at source (mortgage)



## mi2008 (8 Aug 2008)

We're worried we've lost money! When we took out our mortgage in May 2007 we (stupidly) didn't fill out the TRS1 form. We've also not completed our tax returns for last year yet and I've noticed there's a section to claim this mortgage relief back - please tell me this is true.

Or if we fill out the TRS1 form now, will it be backdated as a credit to our funding account? 

What should we do?

Thanks!!


----------



## sartay (8 Aug 2008)

You should contact the Revenue's TRS section. Or apply online now for your TRS.

[broken link removed]

There's no problem to be worried about. They will credit you with the unclaimed TRS to date and deduct TRS from your monthly repayments going forward.

Don't reclaim the TRS on your income tax return. Contact the TRS section directly. They are easy to deal with. Happy refund!


----------



## sartay (8 Aug 2008)

Phone number for Revenue TRS is 1890 46 36 26 but that link to the online application form will do the job for you anyway.


----------



## mi2008 (8 Aug 2008)

Phew! that's such a tremendous relief - thanks so much! Going to phone them now.

Thanks again!


----------



## kada_fd (8 Sep 2008)

i filled in the online form a few days ago and have heard nothing since..i'm pretty sure i tried it once before also but almost a year ago...has anyone ever heard anything back after applying online?


----------



## JJ1982 (9 Sep 2008)

kada_fd said:


> i filled in the online form a few days ago and have heard nothing since..i'm pretty sure i tried it once before also but almost a year ago...has anyone ever heard anything back after applying online?



yes, it can take a few weeks to process your claim so i wouldnt wprry about a few days.


----------



## JQ2002 (10 Sep 2008)

kada_fd said:


> i filled in the online form a few days ago and have heard nothing since..i'm pretty sure i tried it once before also but almost a year ago...has anyone ever heard anything back after applying online?


 

Mine took almost 6 weeks to process, then one day I found a nice surprise in my bank account


----------



## mulletman (10 Oct 2008)

I recieved a letter from the revenue which stated my mortgage lender had informed revenue that my mortgage a/c no. is not valid for TRS. 

Is there a timeline on when the mortgages was taken out, i took it out in 1998???


----------



## NorfBank (10 Oct 2008)

Is it your primary dwelling house (home)?


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Oct 2008)

mulletman said:


> I recieved a letter from the revenue which stated my mortgage lender had informed revenue that my mortgage a/c no. is not valid for TRS.
> 
> Is there a timeline on when the mortgages was taken out, i took it out in 1998???


DItto.  i mean wtf.  I can't understand how 3 years later this comes round...
Will be sending back the form that they sent with it and hopefully that will be the end of it.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Oct 2008)

@mulletman: Are you with NIB or have you recently switched mortgage by any chance??


----------



## roundmonkey (14 Oct 2008)

serotoninsid said:


> @mulletman: Are you with NIB or have you recently switched mortgage by any chance??


 

I have just received the same letter and I'm with NIB. I called NIB to ask them and they said they didn't advise Revenue that the account wasn't valid. They also said they had made no changes to a/c numbers recently and seemed to be as surprised as I was.

Must call Revenue and see what the story is.


----------



## cinders (14 Oct 2008)

i'm with NIB too & got the TRS letter from Revenue.  I think its to do with how NIB setup mortgage a/c's, well at least how they set up mine.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Oct 2008)

its an NIB thing.  I contacted revenue and they directed me back to NIB. NIB were using two different account numbers or something. In any case, they assure me that TRS will be applied as normal.


----------



## mayo exile (14 Oct 2008)

TRS lasts for 7 full years doesn't it at the higher rates? What if you for example start paying your mortgage in say November? Do you lose all of that years TRS entitlements with only another 6 years remaining or do you count 7 full years from the time your mortgage starts?


----------



## RR2008 (3 Nov 2008)

My partner and I bought a house in 2003 and we applied for TRS. However I am a bit confused as because we are not married does it mean that both of us are entitled to TRS on our mortgage? Any clarification in this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamerb (3 Nov 2008)

RR2008 said:


> My partner and I bought a house in 2003 and we applied for TRS. However I am a bit confused as because we are not married does it mean that both of us are entitled to TRS on our mortgage? Any clarification in this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Yes, you are both entitled. The TRS for both of you will probably be credited to the bank account from which the mortgage payment is made.


----------



## RR2008 (4 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------

